

Is Risk Based Approach to Software Testing Better? - vpsingh
http://blog.99tests.com/is-risk-based-approach-to-software-testing-better/

======
vpsingh
The first requirement of most development teams are to find out the features
that work well. The second requirement is to then find bugs that are in the
features.

